# My New Sig



## Translucentbill (Aug 10, 2008)

What do you guys think of my new (current) sig? 
What don't you like about it?
How can i improve?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2008)

T_T 

gud job 
i like the background


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the shining yellow background, but the guy in the front was messed around a little too much with the levels.. doesn't blend with the beautiful background..


----------



## strata8 (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ Agreed. He's a bit out of contrast.

Also, try getting a better font, as that handwriting one doesn't really match the theme all too well. Maybe this font: (link)


----------



## Translucentbill (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm, thanks ill upgrade it later today when i get home! =]


----------



## Seven (Aug 11, 2008)

Did you overdo the contrast on the render? Because it certainly looks that way. It ultimately should have different sorts of colors on it, but... oversetting the contrast makes the colors too independent of each other.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 11, 2008)

|ooks a|right.


----------

